# KCBS rule question



## hogfan40 (Jun 7, 2010)

Could someone please explain this part of the rule on the KCBS rule sheet. I'm just a dumb ole hillbilly.  LOL

" Rosettes of meat slices are not allowed"

  

  

Thanks for the help.


----------



## fatback joe (Jun 9, 2010)

From my understanding, it basically is saying that if you slice your meat you can't turn it in rolled up.........slices need to lay flat or overlapping but not rolled.

None of this for presentation


----------



## eman (Aug 10, 2010)

Rosettes can / could be considered marking and could / would result in disqualification of the offending team.


----------

